# plywood edge joining



## winluck7 (May 7, 2008)

I am needing a 3/4" plywood for my queen size bed wider than the available 4' x 8' plywood in the market, i am thinking of joining the plywood edge to edge to make a wider one but how..? should i butt joint them, bevel joint? spline joint? 

any better ideas?


----------



## Trimcannon (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bed*

I had to do the same...I couldn't get my Queen size box spring up to the Master bedroom. I built the box with 2x8's on 12" centers, and ply on top. The ply should have a nice straight edge on the side, and if you can, use the Table saw to make an exact rip for the remainder. You don't want any sticking past...I've got a few shin bruises from that mistake! I've also sent a few screws through to the frame. If you really want to you could biscuit the sheets together.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Is this to support*

your mattress and box spring? If so then it is probably best to keep them seperate due to the assembled size. If you are concerned about needing additional support, screw some rails on the under side to span the seam.

Ed


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

If this is going under the boxspring try just buying 2 sheets of 3/4 t&g floor sheathing and turn it the other direction so you are not sleeping over the length of the seam. It will be easier to remove at a later date.And as long as you have some kind of subframe under it.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

you could use dry biscuits as a 'spline'


----------



## Psych0ticNemes1s (Aug 19, 2009)

edp said:


> your mattress and box spring? If so then it is probably best to keep them seperate due to the assembled size. If you are concerned about needing additional support, screw some rails on the under side to span the seam.
> 
> Ed


^^^I think this is smarter than trying to join the edges.


----------

